# .doc non riconosciuti da Openoffice 2.4

## Vortigern

Salve,

ho da poco installato openoffice 2.4, ed è andato tutto bene, apparte qualche libreria che ho poi dovuto sistemare, ma ora è tutto apposto.

Funziona molto bene, però ora ho un bel problema: ogni volta che cerco di aprire un file di tipo DOC, un messaggio di errore mi avvisa che il file è di tipo powerpoint, ma vi posto per bene il messaggio ricevuto:

 *Quote:*   

> Il nome del file «RelazionveTVT.doc» indica che si tratta di un file di tipo «Documento Word», ma il suo contenuto indica che è del tipo «Presentazione PowerPoint». L'apertura di questo file potrebbe rappresentare un rischio per la sicurezza del sistema in uso.
> 
> È consigliabile non aprire il file se non lo si è personalmente creato o non è stato ricevuto da una sorgente fidata. Per poter aprire il file normalmente, rinominarlo con la corretta estensione per il tipo «Presentazione PowerPoint». Alternativamente usare il menù «Apri con» per scegliere una specifica applicazione per il file.

 

Ovviamente usando "apri con", o direttamente dal programma, il file si apre, ma l'associazione dei file non va! I file che ho provato sono sia effettivi file MS-Word sia file creati con openoffice ed esportati in formato MS-Word, ma il messaggio è sempre lo stesso.

Qualche idea?Last edited by Vortigern on Thu May 29, 2008 7:06 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

Il 2.4 è già stabile?

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Il 2.4 è già stabile?

 

intendi ufficialmente o per gentoo ?

----------

## djinnZ

Per gentoo of course... ed anche è app-office/openoffice-bin, app-office/openoffice o openffice.bin quello che hai installato?

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per gentoo of course... ed anche è app-office/openoffice-bin, app-office/openoffice o openffice.bin quello che hai installato?

 

al sync  *Quote:*   

> rsync'ed at >>> Sun Apr  6 22:27:50 2008

  su amd64 mi risultava ancora ~

----------

## Vortigern

Salve,

allora non ho installato i binari, ma ho usato il sorgente: app-office/openoffice-2.4.0

```
# emerge -pv openoffice

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.0  USE="cups dbus eds firefox gnome gstreamer gtk java kde ldap pam binfilter -debug -mono -odk -seamonkey -webdav -xulrunner" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB
```

Scusate, ma non ho controllato se è considerato stabile, accetto in automatico la keyword x86, ma avendo visto che è rilasciato anche sul sito, non ho saputo resistere!

Ditemi voi come mai c'è questo problema di cui sopra!

----------

## djinnZ

infatti è instabile. Credo sia a causa del fatto che una delle sue dipendenze è mascherata ma mi pare che non c'entri nulla con la gestione delle associazioni.

Sei uno gnomo? peggio per te, se usi kde invece mi viene da pensare che sia un problema del dm piuttosto che del programma.

----------

## Vortigern

Io uso GNOME, anche se includo tra le USE anche KDE. Se ci fosse qualche dipendenza mascherata che causa questo problema ditemelo pure e provvedo subito!

Resto in attesa!

----------

## djinnZ

Non per fare il razzista ma non ho idea di come vadano le cose per voi gnomi con le associazioni dei file.

Fai una prima prova da linea di comando chiamando direttamente openoffice (io al momento ho problemi a compilarlo e sono troppo pigro per risolverli).

----------

## Vortigern

Ciao,

manco a dirlo, da riga di comando funziona, ma non mi sorprende a fatto, anche "Apri con" funziona, l'unico problema che c'è è relativo al doppioclick, che mi dà quell'assurdo errore!

Altre idee?

----------

## djinnZ

A questo punto l'unica cosa che serve è l'intervento di uno gnomo esperto che sappia come rimettere a posto le associazioni.

Non è un problema do ooo ma di gnome che non riconosce i file e/o chiama ooo con l'opzione sbagliata.

C'è qualche operazione per aggiornare i mime types su gnome? falla.

----------

## Kernel78

È evidentemente un problema di associazione di tipi mime sotto gnome, ti conviene cambiare il titolo per sperare di ottenere più aiuto ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

click destro sul file -> proprietà -> apri con -> oowriter credo che dovrebbe essere sufficiente. o è già a posto? altrimenti il problema potrebbe essere relativo ai mime, nel qual caso prova a spostare  .local/share/mime/ e riaprire il file.

----------

## Vortigern

Salve,

grazie delle risposte, comunque sul TAB apri con nelle proprietà è già impostato oowriter. Spostare la cartella /home/utente/.local/share/mime non risolve il problema.

Come suggerite di cambiare il titolo?

----------

## Onip

Se tu sei sicuro che sia un .doc (e non un .ppt come sostiene lui) il problema (IMHO) è nei mime types, ti si devono essere incasinati (una volta è successo anche a me, anche se non ricordo più con quale programma...)

Io qui, su x86, ho sia gnome sia oo-2.4.0 e non ho assolutamente nessun problema.

----------

## koma

domanda stupida, mi apre che lo gnomo faccia un "file" ai vari file per scoprire cosa sono e non solo dal .XXX.

Fai un 

```
file nomefile
```

 e vedi cosa ti dice

----------

## Vortigern

Salve,

allora, il file è un doc, anche perché la relazione l'ho scritta io con oowriter (anche se me il problema persiste anche con altri file doc).

File creato con OO e salvato in doc:

```
file RelazionveTVT.doc 

RelazionveTVT.doc: Microsoft Office Document
```

Per i file nativi di MS Office invece:

```
file 2007-01-3023.doc 

2007-01-3023.doc: Microsoft Installer
```

Sinceramente non ho mai messo mano sui mimetype, ditemi come procedere!

Grazie!

----------

## djinnZ

Ricapitoliamo: o è un messaggio di gnome che non riconosce il file o un messaggio di openoffice che viene invocato come se dovesse aprire un tipo di file differente. Non mi è mai capitato e mi pare che sia più una cosa di gnome ma è un'impressione.

Nel secondo caso aggiungo che openoffice viene invocato attraverso una serie di script che al loro interno usano una variabile di shell per decidere se avviare writer calc o impress secondo i casi. Potrebbe essere anche un problema di variabili che si sovrappongono.

Ovviamente non conoscendo gnome non ho idea del perchè accada una cosa del genere.

Potresti provare a modificare lo script di avvio per loggare l'ambiente per fare un esempio.

Oppure potresti provare a sostituire lo script di avvio di openoffice con qualcosa di tuo giusto per escludere che il messaggio provenga dal DM.

cambia il titolo in "file .doc non riconosciuti su OOo 2.4 e gnome x.x.x" così si capisce meglio.

----------

